# Which is the best bank exam coaching centres in Chennai?



## sanjoykumar (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear friends,
I want to go coaching for Bank exam. So I need the information about Bank exam coaching centres in Chennai. Anyone can know the best coaching center in Chennai kindly give me the suggestion please.


----------



## kanavarora (Nov 18, 2014)

I heard about B FIT and Race Institute for IBPS exam coaching centres in Chennai. You can consider Race institute because many students are cleared their exams that have been taken couching from there.


----------

